# Newbie



## Rmy12 (Jun 21, 2017)

Question i would like to tried something to lose weight and at the same time get ripped..dont mind to much about strength.... I been wanting to use steroids for 8 years but i 
Couldn't do it because i was in the service now that in out im getting better and starting to get back in shape but i really would like to tried but not looking into nothing mayor. Main focus get tone( ripped lol ) lose weight and have more definition .. Im a 5.9 ft. 220 lbs. 18% bf


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## jackyjaggs (Jun 22, 2017)

well you have come to the right place for answers, if you browse around you will find so much helpful information of other people looking for the same goals.


----------



## brazey (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 22, 2017)

Welcome to the board Newbie


----------



## Rmy12 (Jun 22, 2017)

Some1 told me to do some test 70 once a week...and some anavar a d windsol. Anavar with 50mg with dra. Pha... Same as windsol.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 24, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is granabolic@gmail.com


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2017)

Rmy12 said:


> Some1 told me to do some test 70 once a week...and some anavar a d windsol. Anavar with 50mg with dra. Pha... Same as windsol.




....  anavar is an 'alfa 17 oral'... & winstrol is liver toxic...you should study & ask the right people the right questions ...
1- liver toxicity   .....  there's some potential sides ...  I ain't saying don't, I'm saying learn first, make educated moves.. 
 2- lipid levels
 3-acne

.... that test amount sounds very weak[70mg's]....  more like 200 mg's per wk...


----------



## xy5jn0 (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmy12 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks man so what can of test is better for cutting tesy cy or prop? So i can do 200mgs per week and still take the anavar and windstrol ? Or try to keep the windstrol at low dosis ?? And is anavar that expensive :/ it like 170 and up right ?


----------



## Rmy12 (Jun 27, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  anavar is an 'alfa 17 oral'... & winstrol is liver toxic...you should study & ask the right people the right questions ...
> 1- liver toxicity   .....  there's some potential sides ...  I ain't saying don't, I'm saying learn first, make educated moves..
> 2- lipid levels
> 3-acne
> ...



Today, 04:16 AM #10
Rmy12  Rmy12 is online now
Newbie


Join Date
Jun 2017
Gender
Male
Location
Nj
Posts
3

Thanks Thanks Given 
0
Thanks Thanks Received 
0
Thanked in
0 Posts
Rep Points
100



Thanks man so what can of test is better for cutting tesy cy or prop? So i can do 200mgs per week and still take the anavar and windstrol ? Or try to keep the windstrol at low dosis ?? And is anavar that expensive :/ it like 170 and up right ?


----------



## meanstreek (Jul 29, 2017)

... welcome


----------

